# Help with new born cichlid fry what should I do?!



## agent1207 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok so I have 2-3 week old fry in a 20 gallon, right now I've just added newborn (born today) fry in a breeders net in the 20 gallon. How long should I keep the newborn fry in the breeders net before letting them go into the 20 gallon with the 2-3 week old fry. :fish:


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

what kind of fish are we talking about?


----------



## agent1207 (Mar 23, 2015)

yellow lab cichlids that are new born. And yellow tail acei that are 2-3 weeks old. You could tell the difference between.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

are the parents together in a mixed african tank?


----------



## agent1207 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, the parents are in a 75 gallon mixed african tank. Total 17 fish in the 75.


----------



## agent1207 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok, so I have 2-3 week old fry in a 20 gallon, right now I've just added newborn (born yesterday) fry in a breeders net in the 20 gallon. How long should I keep the newborn fry in the breeders net before letting them go into the 20 gallon with the 2-3 week old fry. :fish:
Additional information: 2-3 week old fry are yellow tail acei, fry born yesterday are yellow lab, fry are in 20 gallon. Parents are in 75 gallon with a total of 17 fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd get another tank and release the newborn fry into it in 7 days.

Once everyone is bigger than 1/2" (including tail) you can mix them, but I wouldn't try to raise fry to that size in a breeder net.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

agent1207 said:


> Yes, the parents are in a 75 gallon mixed african tank. Total 17 fish in the 75.


i only ask because most likely u have hybrids and i wouldnt bother keeping them anyway


----------



## agent1207 (Mar 23, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> I'd get another tank and release the newborn fry into it in 7 days.
> 
> Once everyone is bigger than 1/2" (including tail) you can mix them, but I wouldn't try to raise fry to that size in a breeder net.


Is there any other way not to use another tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can buy or make a divider to split the 20G tank in half to avoid using another tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A divider might help you save most of them, but some fry always seem to find their way around it...especially newborns. How will you raise 40-80 fry to 1.5" in only one 20G?


----------



## agent1207 (Mar 23, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> A divider might help you save most of them, but some fry always seem to find their way around it...especially newborns. How will you raise 40-80 fry to 1.5" in only one 20G?


I wish I had 40 - 80 fry. I have 24 fry total in the 20 gallon. I guess Ill have to keep up on my maintenance to get them to 1.5". The divider is a great idea I think ill try it until they can all mingle.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

1/2" to mingle, 1.5" to sell or mix with adults.


----------



## agent1207 (Mar 23, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> 1/2" to mingle, 1.5" to sell or mix with adults.


Thank you. You've been a big help.


----------

